# betta



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

i have had this betta for months now but i don't know what to name it does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Gorden


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

FishFood

i think bettas suck


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Betta's Suck







Name his Dumbass.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

My plakats rock, super mean...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what color is your betta?
and bdk..slap a pic of your thai fighter like to check it out..


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i have a betta...kinda got suckered into taking care of the stupid thing.

nothing to keepin it alive though. just in an old fish bowl. toss it some flakes...lives

mine should be gone by the end of this week though. good ridance betta

name it Mork.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Betta's Suck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> what color is your betta?
> and bdk..slap a pic of your thai fighter like to check it out..


 it bright red and i blue tail or wat ever that it


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

lil_alien piranhas said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > what color is your betta?
> ...


 My Flowerhorn is hungry. Give him to me and I can name him dinner.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Bettas Do Not Suck!!!!!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

liquor lips


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes bring up that pic of that betta that sold for $300, they do not suck.
I had a betta when I was younger I named it Ralph. Name it Glinda


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

bettas make great snacks, but they are too exspensive for that...
anyways they are kinda kool in their own way... .. the range of colours is great too
the flaw I see in the species is that they need to develop better swimming skills


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

explain what you mean by better swimming skills and why?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bettas suck at swimming - did you ever see them in a race?

no - did you ever wonder why?

no, - because they suck at swimming

pcrose - I cant find that pic, but here is one for $40









and $45 for this pair









or $60 for this pair









or $70 for this pair


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

Mathieu id name it dumbass after its owner


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Betta splendens "Hobby strain"

Thats a good name, though I think there 
are alot out there with the same name,


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice pics bettas hella rock if you want a fish that is really easy to maintain, I still think Glinda is a great name


----------

